
Is it legal to repost job posts on open/closed FB groups to other channels? - FahadUddin92
I want to use job posts posted on closed&#x2F;open FB groups, posting them on a single site where people can find them easily. Is it legal to use content generated by others? Who owns the copyright?
======
greenyoda
U.S. copyright law says that whoever created the content owns the copyright by
default (unless it's a "work for hire", in which case the company who paid the
employee to create the content owns the copyright). Presumably, Facebook's
terms of service grant Facebook a license to display the content, but the
creator still retains the copyright. Something that's posted on Facebook does
_not_ enter into the public domain.

Thus, unless you have been granted a license to use that content by the
copyright holder, you have no legal right to copy it to your own web site.

Companies have valid reasons for wanting to control where their ads are
posted:

\- They don't want to be overwhelmed by inquiries from unqualified applicants.

\- They want to be able to remove the ad when the job has been filled.

\- They want to protect their brand by posting their jobs on sites that are
well-known and trusted.

You're not doing these companies a favor by re-posting their job ads without
their consent.

So you can expect the companies to file DMCA takedown notices against your web
site (or to threaten you personally with legal action) if they find out that
their ads have appeared on your site.

And by copying FB's content to your own site, you're also presumably violating
FB's terms of service, and could have your access to FB revoked.

